# Welcher Notebook Speicher ?



## Raptor72 (27. August 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich will mir in nächster Zeit mal neuen Speicher für mein Notebook holen und wollte mal wissen ob Ihr mir sagen könnt ob dieser hier

GeIL SO-DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1066
(GS34GB1066C7SC)


zu empfehlen ist, oder besser der hier

Kingston ValueRAM SO-DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1066
(KVR1066D3S7/4G)

Vieleicht kennt einer von Euch einen der Speicher oder hat schon Erfahrungen damit.

Danke schon jetzt 

Gruß Sven


----------



## smileyml (27. August 2011)

Hilfreich scheint dabei zu sein, in was für ein Notebook du diese einbauen willst.
Ansonsten ist der Unterschied von dem was du schreibst der Hersteller zu sein.
Soweit ich das sehe, stellt sich ein minimaler Unterschied scheinbar in den Latenzzeiten dar. Da musst du wissen, ob dieser Unterschied für dich entscheidend ist. Ansonsten denke ich, wirst du keinen Unterschied feststellen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Raptor72 (27. August 2011)

Ja sorry hatte ich vergessen zu sagen, der Speicher soll in ein Samsung e452 mit core i 3 eingebaut werden, hat jetzt original 3 GB drin und möchte auf 8 GB aufstocken.
Ich mache viel mit Programmieren aber auch mit Videobearbeitung und daher dann 8 GB.

Irgendwann soll auch noch eine SSD folgen aber das ist erstmal noch nicht ganz so wichtig 

Bei dem Speicher kommt es mit zwar auch auf die Schnelligkeit (Latenzzeiten) drauf an, aber vielmehr auf die Stabilität und Lebensdauer.


----------



## smileyml (27. August 2011)

Ok, das du dann auch Windows und zumindest das Videobearbeitungsprogramm in 64Bit brauchst, sei hier nur der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnt.

Ich persönlich hatte bisher nur mit Kingston-Modulen (aus deiner Auswahl) zu tun und auch nie Probleme gehabt. Alternativ sei vielleicht noch Corsair genannt, die scheinbar 10 Jahre Garantie geben.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Raptor72 (27. August 2011)

Ja habe Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit drauf


----------

